# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Japanese Sword ID

## Matthew D Nolan

Picked up this Japanese Sword. Was told that it was made in Japan but wasnt allowed to be sold sharpened after the War. Its in brand new condition. 

Any idea what the markings are and value of a sword like this. 

Thanks,
Matt

----------


## Gwyn Mowll

Sorry Matt - MODERN Chinese Fake approx $25 (£20 ) 
HUGE Learning curve I'm afraid.
Sorry

Gwyn

----------


## Matthew D Nolan

[QUOTE=Gwyn Mowll;1216922]Sorry Matt - MODERN Chinese Fake approx $25 (£20 ) 
HUGE Learning curve I'm afraid.
Sorry

Gwyn[/QUOTE

Hey Gwyn, 

Sorry should have included more info in my original post. 

Sword is from the 1960's an un-sharpened souvenir item. I got it from a US serviceman that was overseas in Japan during that time frame. 

I know its not "old" or Antique. 

Anyone else run into these types of "non-Wartime Souvenirs" ? 


Thanks,
Matt

----------


## john clarkson

ita a wirebrush hamon  and the carvings dosent look so good...... as he said  its probably china made souvenir ...  :Frown:

----------


## Matthew D Nolan

Thanks for all the info guys .

----------


## Laurence Kemling

If I were you I'd hang it on the wall and enjoy it until a better one comes along.

----------


## Guy C

I'm not sure that I want to defend this sword as it is obviously a pretty poor excuse for what should be a work of art and a powerful weapon. However a couple of points. The ito on the tsuka alternates which most cheap Chinese offerings never get right. There is a single mekugi securing the tsuka, again most Chinese swords have two 'as a mark of superior security and safety' . Finally the overall shape of the blade looks good even if the horimono are terrible and the hamon fake. Is it not possible that this is what the original poster claims a Japanese tourist item made at the time when real swords were banned? Even the Japanese an produce tat when forced to. :Wink:

----------


## Matthew D Nolan

Hey Guy,
That's what I was told from the serviceman that brought it back . 
He tried to buy a sharpened sword but was unable . They just told him they couldn't sell him anything else. 

Thanks for maybe confirming some of what I was told . 

Appreciate all the replies .

Matt

----------

